# Apple cider vinegar pill or straight?



## Nick (Dec 4, 2018)

If been reading a lot about apple cider vinegar and it’s effects on the body, basically can detox, good for cutting weight and it acts like a thermogenic. I was going to pick some up today but was thinking that they also have it in pill form. Does it really make a difference in which you would take? I would think the liquid added in water might be a little better but wasn’t sure.


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

I would say just go for the natural stuff. Ive tried swallowing it straight too, on a tablespoon, no water added. Tastes bad but doable. Always when you have a choice get the natural product. Like MCT Oil vs coconut oil.. just eat coconut oil..


----------



## Spongy (Dec 4, 2018)

wait what? why?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2018)

Nick said:


> If been reading a lot about apple cider vinegar and it’s effects on the body, basically can detox, good for cutting weight and it acts like a thermogenic. I was going to pick some up today but was thinking that they also have it in pill form. Does it really make a difference in which you would take? I would think the liquid added in water might be a little better but wasn’t sure.



It does none of those things.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 4, 2018)

Good way to **** your teeth up but that’s about it


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/320930.php

Its aids in weight loss & a million other things health related, but does not have much potency to that effect.  

So if already doing the things its said to help/aid, you will get a 1-2% boost from it.  

People hear and read what they want rather whats really printed on the page/article/etc


----------



## DF (Dec 4, 2018)

Doc said it's not safe & could kill you.


----------



## stanley (Dec 4, 2018)

i put vinager in my chickens water.its good for my chooks .but they not skinny chickens.


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2018)

DF said:


> Doc said it's not safe & could kill you.



I was waiting for that!:32 (18):


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 6, 2018)

ACV post workout for gluconeogenesis
https://academic.oup.com/jn/article/131/7/1973/4686778


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2018)

MS1605 said:


> ACV post workout for gluconeogenesis
> https://academic.oup.com/jn/article/131/7/1973/4686778



In rats though.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> In rats though.



They test everything on rats first


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 6, 2018)

you need it to have the 'mother' which basically means unfiltered


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> They test everything on rats first



No "they" don't.

And even if they did, I don't care. I am not a rat.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 9, 2018)

I take apple cider vinegar when i remember to. 

Dissolve one to two tbsp in a large cup of water. Goes down easier and doesn't wreck your teeth

I'm sure you've also seen that it's supposed to help prevent blood sugar spikes?


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 9, 2018)

In some people it changes the body chemistry such that bloodsuckers like ticks and mosquitos have very little interest in them


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> I'm sure you've also seen that it's supposed to help prevent blood sugar spikes?



You're thinking of coconut oil.  But only if it's organic


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 10, 2018)

Nope I'm thinkin apple cider vinegar.

Tho I've heard coconut oil can also help the body process carbs differently.
Also I've heard coconut oil is the devil and will kill you so 

http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/30/11/2814

https://www-m.cnn.com/2016/12/22/health/apple-cider-vinegar-benefits/index.html

https://www.express.co.uk/life-style/health/800225/diabetes-type-2-apple-cider-vinegar

Normal disclaimers to the above apply: nothing has been definitively proven and vinegar shouldn't replace actual medications etc etc...


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Nope I'm thinkin apple cider vinegar.
> 
> Tho I've heard coconut oil can also help the body process carbs differently.
> Also I've heard coconut oil is the devil and will kill you so
> ...



Learn our ways, wise Monkey. Please enjoy subtle sarcasm.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Nope I'm thinkin apple cider vinegar.
> 
> Tho I've heard coconut oil can also help the body process carbs differently.
> Also I've heard coconut oil is the devil and will kill you so
> ...



Oh monkey business you walked straight into that pile of dog shit I left out for you. So easy.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 10, 2018)

If you are drinking apple cider vinegar please dilute it.


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Merlin said:


> If you are drinking apple cider vinegar please dilute it.



I use it undiluted as toothpaste and mouth rinse. 

You only mean if you’re going to drink it though, right?


----------



## Merlin (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> I use it undiluted as toothpaste and mouth rise.
> 
> You only mean if you’re going to drink it though, right?



Lol troll train


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Lol troll train



What are you referencing?


----------



## Merlin (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> What are you referencing?




I thought you were ****ing with me. I know that vinegar causes tooth enamel erosion which just means it weakens your enamel when used undiluted. I would dilute it. It COULD make you more susceptible to like cavities and things of that nature. It also depends on how long the vinegar stays on your teeth. So im sure just brushing and rinsing is fine if you rinse with water after. That study shows the dwell time of enamel in different types of vinegar. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24839821


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Merlin said:


> I thought you were ****ing with me. I know that vinegar causes tooth enamel erosion which just means it weakens your enamel when used undiluted. I would dilute it. It COULD make you more susceptible to like cavities and things of that nature. It also depends on how long the vinegar stays on your teeth. So im sure just brushing and rinsing is fine if you rinse with water after. That study shows the dwell time of enamel in different types of vinegar.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24839821



Oh, is this why most of my teeth’s nerve endings are exposed?


----------



## Merlin (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> Oh, is this why most of my teeth’s nerve endings are exposed?




Uhh honestly im not to sure about that part. Don't know to much about teeth


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Uhh honestly im not to sure about that part. Don't know to much about teeth



Wizards are supposed to be versed in everything.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Wizards are supposed to be versed in everything.



Well i know somethings.... but what I do know, is that I know nothing..


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Uhh honestly im not to sure about that part. Don't know to much about teeth



I think I will continue rinsing full strength until my teeth fully dissolve, then go for dentures. Thank you kind wizard.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> I think I will continue rinsing full strength until my teeth fully dissolve, then go for dentures. Thank you kind wizard.



Organic coconut oil will actually help prevent the gum disease known as gingivitis. I read it on my mommy group on Facebook.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Organic coconut oil will actually help prevent the gum disease known as gingervitis. I read it on my mommy group on Facebook.



Fixed that for you sir


----------



## Merlin (Dec 11, 2018)

Jin said:


> I think I will continue rinsing full strength until my teeth fully dissolve, then go for dentures. Thank you kind wizard.



Jesus. Sarcasm is very hard to discern over this damn forum. Now I can never taken Jin serious..


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Jesus. Sarcasm is very hard to discern over this damn forum. Now I can never taken Jin serious..



I am an acquired taste. 

Do you like dildos?


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> I am an acquired taste.
> 
> Do you like dildos?



Glass, ceramic, or silicone?


----------

